# Drought Area Deer reports....



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Im just wondering what the reports are on the deer in the areas where there was a major drought this year... We are in West Ky, and let me tell ya the ones on the cam and that we see ( no bucks just does so far) are SUPER skinny.. like scary skinny(counting ribs and seeing complete hip bones).. but they also have fawns who still have spots and are still suckling!!:grump:... DH is getting worried... but at same time its still warm ( 80 today~!) and all the leaves are still up... Were hoping he will get some deer later in the season.. Usually he hunts Mid oct to end of gun season... (nov) but this year he may have to bow hunt again straight thru Jan!!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

DS took a buck and large doe last weekend by bow, they both had a layer of fat on them. He did have a feeder out for the last month and I have seen a few close to where I feed the cows.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Here where I live in eastern Okla. had a lot of late summer rain and lots of rain this starting of fall. Camera shows deer to look good. It was dry, dry in early summer.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Our deer haven't suffered from food shortage in our area (slower lower delaware) but we are having a terrible time with blue tongue: deer disease that causes encephalitis. DNREC has found over 150 dead deer in the state and mostly in my area.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

we have blue tounge here and has killed over 1000 deer


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

braggscowboy said:


> Here where I live in eastern Okla. had a lot of late summer rain and lots of rain this starting of fall. Camera shows deer to look good. It was dry, dry in early summer.


Most of the rain seems to just miss us. :grump: But the deer have been hanging around the homestead regularly, so DW will probably hunt from the upstairs front porch again this gun season. Worked last year. eep:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I see deer all the time on my school bus route and they appear to be very healthy. 

I think the deer were hurting during the actual drought as everything was burned to a crisp. But we started getting rains in the middle of August and everything started greening up. The nut tree's are producing good and all kinds of grass and weeds everywhere now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Deer were looking real skinny in August yet. They were hanging around the house a lot drinking out of the doggie pool during the dryest part mid June till the end of July.
They were skinny at that time too. In August we got a few scattered showers and that helped fill the deeper holes in the creek with a little water. We also started having heavyt dews at night putting some green in the plants.





































EDH hit the herd on the southwestern part of the state also. Got with in 50 miles of us.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nosta- where do you live in Del , I live in Townsend, grew up in Georgetown, where is the blue tongue so prevelant, we had some in Smyrna a couple years ago.....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thousands have died across Missouri from EHD,some areas harder than others.

Neighbor found two Big Bucks in his pond dead.

big rockpile


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

RonM said:


> Nosta- where do you live in Del , I live in Townsend, grew up in Georgetown, where is the blue tongue so prevelant, we had some in Smyrna a couple years ago.....


Right now they are saying the biggest concentration of deaths is in the Redden SF. I live around Georgetown now.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

Our deer here in s.e. Ohio seem healthy enough,while I do hunt a river bottom


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Thousands have died across Missouri from EHD,some areas harder than others.
> 
> Neighbor found two Big Bucks in his pond dead.
> 
> big rockpile


----------

